# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Sep/Oct 2019 Lite Challenge Entry: Smokelands

## Pomb

More challenges for more practice... is what I say. Here's me... practicing more.

Starting out rough with the scribbles. I like the idea of seeing the map rolling, and being able to see towns on the horizon, I don't know how to do perspective lines to achieve the effect I'm looking for so just going for it straight ahead.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Adfor

A really great layout so far, Pomb, looking forward to this developing!

Cheers!

IR

----------


## DrWho42

i dig the perspective so far!

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the Challenge Pomb!  Looks like this will be very cool!

----------


## Pomb

Thanks IR, I like the diagonal that cuts across the map, unintentional when laying it down, but it's a happy accident that I quite like.
Thanks DrWho42, not sure that I've nailed it but lets see.
Thank you Bogie.

I've cleaned it up a little, not sure if I'll put color on this one because I like the way it's looking in black and white.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Falconius

This is so good so far.  I really like the clouds, but it's a really good drawing overall.

----------


## Tiana

A happy accident, it is wonderful.

----------


## damonjynx

Great map. Leave it B&W I reckon, it needs nothing else.

----------


## Chashio

I can't rep you again but this is another gorgeous map, Pomb. You do lovely work  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Really good looking ! If I may, you could try and hide the dots for the routes in some places (under the cloud in the middle or behind the hill in the upper left corner).

----------


## Lyandra

Looks great! I love the way you've depicted the clouds.

----------


## jshoer

Nice - this one would make a terrific frontspiece for a novel. The perspective works really well.

----------


## Pomb

Thanks Falconius, the clouds are my favorite feature too.

Thank you Tiana.

Thanks Chashio!

Cool thanks for the suggestion ThomasR.

Thanks Lyandra! I'm learning with each map, I like drawing mountains and clouds the most!

Thanks jshoer, now we just need someone to contact me for a cover  :Wink: 

Not many changes here, I tried making some line weight changes to make the map read a little clearer.

### Winner ###

----------


## Bogie

Yeah, the mountains & clouds are your best work, but everything else is well done too.

----------


## Kellerica

Beautiful! Although I've come to expect as much from you by now  :Smile: 

I think the composition works well, and adding the stronger contrast was a good call. Makes the mountains and especially the volcano really pop. I for one would love to see how this would look in color, even if I do agree with my Guildmates that it already looks wonderful in b/w.

----------


## arsheesh

Great entry.  Those clouds surrounding the mountains are great.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

